# Fishforums on twitter?



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Would it be possible to start a Fishforums on Twitter for links and such?
It has not been taken as of yet.
http://twitter.com/

*0 results in 0.074 seconds*
*Name results for: fishforums *

Search for a username, first or last name
We couldn't find anyone named fishforums.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Guessing you have a bb eh? lol


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

Nope not yet. I saw that web sights were putting their names in there as a way to keep tabs and collect more people. I think its just another cool way to comunicate.

This is an example. http://twitter.com/AquariumForum


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

So is Google


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just what is this twitter thing, anyway? I hear about it a lot lately, but not with any accompanying explanations.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

TOS its a new blog styled website, you post little messages and people can check your "feed"/"channel" to see what you are upto and such.
so just things like ( went to the grocery store and bought milk) or ( big tournament feeling excited kind of deal) so pretty much alot like posting a facebook/myspace status but thinned down to just the blog entries.
just yet another massive social networking site for those of us with no lives outside the internet  .
alot of celebrities and stuff are using it these days making it the newest fad and such.
hope thats a decent enough explanation of twitter


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how childishly imbecilic...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hmmmmmmm...on second thought....i think it would be a great idea for folks to make cell phone calls;text message; and twitter themselves into about 80 million car wrecks so the excessive stresses on the plantes resources can be eased up slightly..


----------



## 207lauras (Jan 28, 2009)

HA~Loha, so right you are~ I am sure that there will be more than a few cell phone/Blackberry demise stories in the Darwin Awards next time they come out!


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I got a twitter, but I haven't used it since the day I got it. I guess I don't know how it would work to have a forum twitter thing.


----------



## GupLove (Mar 25, 2009)

Thats why my hubby and I refuse to go on facebook....
I mean honestly if ppl wanted to get in touch with us we are just a text away or even an email!

But nope, ppl spend countless hours going on facebook but can't drop a line.

Find out who you're real friends are.

Alot of our friends kept pressuring us too to get on and stay on.

We cant be bothered.:chair:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I, for one, refuse to tweet.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm with COM. I refuse, I hardly myspace as it is. They made a great thing called phones to keep in cantact with people, as for the twittering every thing that happens in your life... people have to have some major time to waste.


----------



## mschmoyer (Jan 4, 2009)

Those that do it, love it. 

Do you honestly want to call and text with every friend you have all day long? I myself don't like people with cell phones attached to their ears. It allows me to keep in touch with people who I otherwise would not have been texting or calling. Aunts, uncles, old college friends, etc. People who use this stuff still use the phone and text messages. 

As far as forums goes, having new posts beamed straight to my cell phone is an awesome feature. Twitter specifically is not any good at this though, as I'd rather see the actual post text with a link to reply.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

mschmoyer said:


> Those that do it, love it.
> 
> Do you honestly want to call and text with every friend you have all day long? I myself don't like people with cell phones attached to their ears. It allows me to keep in touch with people who I otherwise would not have been texting or calling. Aunts, uncles, old college friends, etc. People who use this stuff still use the phone and text messages.
> 
> As far as forums goes, having new posts beamed straight to my cell phone is an awesome feature. Twitter specifically is not any good at this though, as I'd rather see the actual post text with a link to reply.


No, I don't ever call people on my cell unless its a quick 30 secound thing.

if you work or do school I don't see how it will be any thing BUT bad if you get a response from twitter to your cell. Also you will be glued to your cell if your recieving posts. 

as for texting or calling every friend, I don't need to talk to every friend everyday. Once a week is just fine with me, and I can understand the Keeping in touch with family members.. but I have many MANY and most use a phone.. not an internet website.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

If anyone is interested and this thread isn't too old yet, I made a fishforums group on facebook if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

LOL, nice. Got a link?


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

It's pretty much empty now since I just made it, but here it is. 

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1414401010&ref=profile#/group.php?gid=115059486901


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I joined


----------

